
Urban Farming in the 1600s - jgrodziski
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2015/12/fruit-walls-urban-farming.html
======
jacalata
Interesting! I just started reading about possibilities for growing vegetables
in my apartment and one of the first concepts was the heat gain of planting
against the wall and extending the plant season.

